# Looking for C Stands in the UK



## Steven_urwin (Jul 21, 2013)

Title says it all. I'm looking for C Stands (along with boom arms)

I have looked into this a little though, and have read good things about the Lumopro C Stand, and Avengers C Stand... however neither seem to be (easily) available in the UK.

Now one make I keep seeing is the Interfit INT308 C-Stand and Boom Arm Set.

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-interfit-int308-c-stand-and-boom-arm-set/p1027342

So the question I guess I am asking, is what brands do other people use, and does anyone have any experience with this company? 

Kind Regards,

Steve


----------



## CharlieB (Jul 22, 2013)

Personally.... I don't know why folks just don't go with the best, the originator of the C stand - MSE

The others are not as nice... I know, I've used em!

Matthews Studio Equipment - their number (not ironically) 1-800-CE-STAND

After using C stands, which are handy, I outfitted with a bunch of Matthews Beefy Baby and Jr stands. Just great stuff. And parts are always available (or they'll rebuild 'em for you).


----------



## CharlieB (Jul 22, 2013)

Forgot to say... call them in California, ask how to get in touch with their UK distributor. You'll find you may need to deal with a motion picture supplier, but most (at least in the USA) will gladly accomodate. I deal with Stage Equipment and Lighting, and am very small potatos for them...but they handle my requests with a smile.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 22, 2013)

Have you tried Calumet?

I use an interfit softbox. I would say it was good value, works well, but is not designed or consructed for serious professional use. My softbox is fraying and the seams splitting, rods losing their shape etc, but then I've built and rebuilt the box 100+ times on location for different jobs.

It was really cheap so it works out at about £2.50 a shoot. The quality of light is really good and subjects can work under it happily without cooking. Low power draw as well, an issue if you also run a monitor and set light off of a single 13A circuit (with reds, you can light and nothing else)

That's the trade off. To get anything much better you would need to spend much more. Law of diminishing returns and all that. If you are going to work it really hard I would look elsewhere.


----------

